# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά λευκού καναρινιού

## taxidriver

παιδια καλημερα και χρονια πολλα!θελω να αγορασω ενα καναρινι καλο!λεω για λευκο θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας πριν καταληξω!τι να παρω και απο που αν ξερετε?μενω αθηνα και μετα απο πολλα χρονια ειπα αποφασισα να παρω ενα καναρινακι αλλα το θελω δυνατο τραγουδιστη!ευχαριστω!

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλημέρα Νίκο! Ήθελα να σου θυμήσω οτι απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες μέσω του φόρουμ, και φυσικά και η προώθηση αγοραπωλησιών. Αν κάποιος έχει να σου προτείνει κάτι, να επικοινωνήσει προσωπικά μαζί σου για πληροφορίες.
Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου χαρίσουν καναρίνι σε αυτή την ενότητα: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BB%CE%B9%CE%AC

----------


## xXx

Νίκο μπορείς να ψάξεις σε κάποιο πετ σοπ, αναλόγως βέβαια και με το πού μένεις και σε βολεύει. Δυνατό τραγουδιστή δεν ξέρω αν θα πετύχεις παράλληλα με το ''λευκό'', αν και τίποτε δεν είναι αδύνατο, αρκεί να έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση να ψάξεις. Μπορείς επίσης να αναζητήσεις κάποιο πουλάκι από κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ που έχει προς διάθεση να σου δώσει. Ελπίζω να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις σύντομα! Α και να ξέρεις ότι τους καλούς τραγουδιστές θα τους αναζητήσεις ανάμεσα στα καναρίνια φωνής timbrados, hartz ,malinois. Αυτά τα πουλάκια είναι που διαγωνίζονται και κρίνονται κιόλας για τις φωνητικές τους ικανότητες.

----------


## fadom1

ε καλα βρε παιδια.. Ο Νίκος απλά ρωτάει μία δεύτερη άποψη για το τι πουλάκι να πάρει και πως να επιλέξει.. Τώρα το από που θα το βρει είναι δικό του θέμα.. Αν θες μία γνώμη, αν και γενική, είναι αυτή.. Πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να διαλέξεις: τύπο-χρώμα-ή κελαίδισμα.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση από αυτές θα κοιτάξεις κυρίως να είναι "καλο" (γιατί όλα τα πουλάκια καλά είναι) στον τομέα που διάλεξες (πχ γενικά τα λευκά είναι χρώματως. Το αν θα είναι και καλός τραγουδστής περνά ε δεύτερη μοίρα) 

Αν θες τώρα ένα πουλάκι έτσι για να δοκιμάσεις πως είναι αυτή η ενασχόληση και  να το χαίρεσαι κλπ.. για εμένα μιας και είσαι και αρχάριος, για να μη μπαίνεις σε διαδικασίες βαψήματος(ή αποφυγής βαψίματος στα λευκά) γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα κοινό (παρδαλό ή μονόχρωμο) πουλάκι; 

πήγαινε και πρινν διαλέξεις κοίτα ποιο είναι αυτό με το πιο γιαλστερό φτέρωμα, δραστήριο και με τραγούδι που να σε οικανοποιεί.. Να ξέρεις όλα τα αρσενικά κελαιδάνε και μάλιστα όμορφα..

----------


## abscanary

Λευκό Καναρίνι & Δυνατός (με την έννοια του καλού) Τραγουδιστής είναι μόνο ένα: Το Λευκό Μαλινουά

----------


## panos70

Ναι αλλα ο Νικος ειπε δυνατο, ενω τα μαλινουα ειναι σιγανοφωνα εκτος κι αν κανω λαθος

----------


## jk21

ισως και ναχεις δικιο αν εννοουσε την ενταση της φωνης.εκτος αν εννοουσε απλα πολυ δυνατο ,μεταφορικα ,δηλαδη πολυ καλο! αν θελει δυνατο και σε ενταση μαλλον πρεπει να ψαξει λευκο τιμπραντο..

----------


## abscanary

Δεν κάνεις λάθος Φίλε Πάνο. Τα Μαλινουά είναι  ιδιαίτερα μελωδικά, αλλά και χαμηλόφωνα καναρίνια. Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης το "Δυνατός Τραγουδιστής" εδώ είναι μεταφορικό και σημαίνει, στην κυριολεξία, εξαιρετικός Τραγουδιστής  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Αν εννοει μελωδικο  τοτε Μαλινουά με κλειστα ματια, εχω ακουσει και ειναι εξαιρετικα στο κελαηδεμα

----------

